

China Builds Artificial Islands in South China Sea - buza
http://mobile.businessweek.com/articles/2014-06-19/china-builds-artificial-islands-in-south-china-sea

======
e3pi
Clever. Pawn to k9. xboard variations adjudicates checkmate.

